# Bottle Repair



## burlingtony (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello,I am from NJ and am looking to have a bottle's lip repaired. Does anyone know of a good outfit that will repair the glass of an old bottle ? In this case ---- it is a chip on the lip --- about 1/2" diameter ......


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 23, 2014)

If it's just a chip it shouldn't cost too much. Replacing the entire top is usually around 150-200 last time checked. Maybe someone will come along and help you out. Good luck


----------



## MuddyMO (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm also interested in a chip repair for an amber double eagle. Don't know who does them... Thanks!


----------

